# Gloves & socks recommendations



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm a snowboarder and I get cold feet and toes, well the ends of them anyway and I am thinking of upgrading my gloves, inners and proper gloves (or mittens) and also my socks so I'm looking for recommendations from peoples experience.
My toes always go cold, It has been better recently since I stopped doing my bindings so tight but they still go cold especially after being in powder for a while. This may also be down to not perfect boots as well.

I dont want silk inners as I read velcro destroys them, I have been looking at some EDZ merino wool & elastane ones

Any advice or recommendations appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## Special Blend (Mar 6, 2015)

Can't help too much with your foot problem but my daughter has always had problems with cold hands.
Only thing that has fixed it is the Burton Oven Mitt.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Velcro? Do your boots light up when you walk too?

Just kidding. Seriously though I would think as you slide them on you could strategically cover the velcro with your hand. As velcros go its pretty mild stuff.

There's a certain reputable slayer on here who shreds way more and better than you most likely who swears by the lenz heated socks to keep her piglets warm. They certainly aren't cheap, but what is the price you're willing to pay for warm feet and comfort.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

f00bar said:


> Velcro? Do your boots light up when you walk too?
> 
> Just kidding. Seriously though I would think as you slide them on you could strategically cover the velcro with your hand. As velcros go its pretty mild stuff.
> 
> There's a certain reputable slayer on here who shreds way more and better than you most likely who swears by the lenz heated socks to keep her piglets warm. They certainly aren't cheap, but what is the price you're willing to pay for warm feet and comfort.


Neat. I saw the Lenz socks at a local store, but $300 was a pretty steep price at first. However, then I went snowboarding in negative temps... I kinda wanted them :grin: Maybe next year.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

A good Merino wool sock or even any snowboard sock I own does fine. The secret to a dry warm foot or hand is a thin synthetic layer. Most dress socks will suffice or you can buy special thin ones for more. 
Gloves and mitts generally are better with the more you spend, but even one of those magic mittens as a liner could make a difference. I like the shell mitts and being able to use different inners, I got some Gore-Tex ones from MEC. But I also like most high end gloves by Pow or Swany.Then there are the ones that accept hand warmers in a hidden pocket if you cant deal with one in your hand area.

Your likely cold because your socks and gloves are not wicking away moisture, those synthetic layers will wick if your current stuff does not.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Two easy answers

Boots/Toes: get better fitting boots. Period end of story. Any new boot on the market fitted properly will keep your toes warm on most days. Wrong or old boot and your toes will feel cold, you wont understand the difference until you experience it. If you're looking for a comfortable stylish sock to match though, get Stance no question

Cold Hands: Mitts. You don't need the fingers in gloves, you cant use them in gloves anyway. Mitts. Your hands will be warm and you'll lose no mobility. If you have cold hands buying gloves is a sucker move.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Darn Tough merino socks.

I have to loosen up the bottom laces on my lead boot and I'm golden. Too tight and feet get cold due to circulation issues.

My hands stay toasty in liners and mitts. Goretex mitts for wet days. I have these really thin Burton liners and also some slightly thicker ones. I choose based on the day.

I can deal with gloves on less cold days, and, well, they're sort of a necessity when skiing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> Boots/Toes: get better fitting boots. Period end of story. Any new boot on the market fitted properly will keep your toes warm on most days.


Not to everyone. Some ppl just have lousy blood circulation. (I'm under a thick duvet in a 24°C warm room and my friggn feet are cold! :laugh




SlvrDragon50 said:


> Neat. I saw the Lenz socks at a local store, but $300 was a pretty steep price at first. However, then I went snowboarding in negative temps... I kinda wanted them :grin: Maybe next year.


Wow, that's a steep price. I payed 180$ (60 for the socks, 120 for the 1800 - longest lasting - battery model).

Those Lenz heating sock were a game changer for me. Never suffered from numb freezing toes anymore. Best gear/outware part I ever got.

If you gets some, be sure you get the newer socks version where the heating layer is on the upper foot (where your skin is thin and veins are located); they warm the toes nicely; the first version had the heating layer at the bottom which is halfway useless as toes were not heated.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SmartWool are pretty good, and I just got a pair of fantastic BD Guide glove. Now S soon as I get some snow....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Did someone say $300 socks???


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally got a pair of Swany mitts and on most days use them with some liners that I can't remember where I got them from.

I noticed that they were immediately warmer than my Swany gloves which I've used for about 4 years, so more than happy to recommend them.

Lenz - my better half has a pair and I haven't seen them for under $300 but she loves them. @neni did you mean Euros or.....
They have a new toes cap version out now.

As for other socks.... I've noticed a lot of companies just sell 'ski' or 'snow' socks now. There used to always be a ski section and a snowboard section. Is this the norm now?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cold feet = poor circulation. Almost always, your boots dont fit properly.

Gloves: mittens are warmer.also, wearing liners helps because they keep your hands dry (from sweating). Also, lots of different amount and type of insulation in gloves and mittens. Get the ones with appropriate insulation for your conditions.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowMoose said:


> Lenz - my better half has a pair and I haven't seen them for under $300 but she loves them. @neni did you mean Euros or.....
> They have a new toes cap version out now.


Naw, $. Got them at some bike online shop. Prices are all over the place over here as well, some shops charge 300$ as well, but with some searching, I found those low prices.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

neni said:


> Naw, $. Got them at some bike online shop. Prices are all over the place over here as well, some shops charge 300$ as well, but with some searching, I found those low prices.


Noice!

Thanks. :smile:

Not only did I buy the socks for my better half...but somehow I've inherited the job to keep them fully charged for her! :|


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like you can find a pair of the lenz 1.0 and 3.0 socks for around $80 shipped from a bike shop in Germany. I just ordered the new 5.0 toe cap socks for $150 from Suburban ski and bike in Connecticut. Found these on google shopping.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> Not to everyone. Some ppl just have lousy blood circulation. (I'm under a thick duvet in a 24°C warm room and my friggn feet are cold! :laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks. My feet were absolutely freezing today snowboarding in near 0F temperatures. I could do okay for one or two runs, but I couldn't feel my toes by the 3rd and would make careless mistakes and catch edges.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

AliExpress has a ton of battery powered heated socks for much less than $300. Just don’t be coming at me if your feet catch fire.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> Looks like you can find a pair of the lenz 1.0 and 3.0 socks for around $80 shipped from a bike shop in Germany. I just ordered the new 5.0 toe cap socks for $150 from Suburban ski and bike in Connecticut. Found these on google shopping.


Looks like the 5.0 is the one you want since it has the heating element on top of the foot too. The only things I'm hesitant about are durability and how well it fits in a boot.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Looks like the 5.0 is the one you want since it has the heating element on top of the foot too. The only things I'm hesitant about are durability and how well it fits in a boot.


I only get to go maybe 15 days each season so durability hopefully isn't an issue for me, especially since some of those days will be 30+ degree days an I wont need heat. The fit is my only concern. They seem to be thin material, but I am worried about the toe cap area. My toes are already at the absolute limit of my boots.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> I only get to go maybe 15 days each season so durability hopefully isn't an issue for me, especially since some of those days will be 30+ degree days an I wont need heat. The fit is my only concern. They seem to be thin material, but I am worried about the toe cap area. My toes are already at the absolute limit of my boots.


Same position as you. Although I probably won't even get 15 days each season. I'm pretty sure my boots are still a little tight and cutting off circulation a tad, but they're still breaking in.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CelliniKS said:


> The fit is my only concern. They seem to be thin material, but I am worried about the toe cap area. My toes are already at the absolute limit of my boots.





SlvrDragon50 said:


> Looks like the 5.0 is the one you want since it has the heating element on top of the foot too. The only things I'm hesitant about are durability and how well it fits in a boot.


Yes, the 5.0 are the ones to get.

I've used my socks ~6 times a week Nov-April since three years now: no problems yet detected. The 1800 batteries still run all day. I'd call that durable .

It's a rather thin sock. The heating layer doesn't make it thick. You hardly recognize it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> Yes, the 5.0 are the ones to get.
> 
> I've used my socks ~6 times a week Nov-April since three years now: no problems yet detected. The 1800 batteries still run all day. I'd call that durable .
> 
> It's a rather thin sock. The heating layer doesn't make it thick. You hardly recognize it.


Wow, durability is impressive! Notice any decrease in battery life? I know the 1800 has a pretty lengthy battery life that will likely last multiple days so it's possible you never really reach the limits of its life. I'm a little unsure which battery to get, leaning towards the 1200.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Wow, durability is impressive! Notice any decrease in battery life? I know the 1800 has a pretty lengthy battery life that will likely last multiple days so it's possible you never really reach the limits of its life. I'm a little unsure which battery to get, leaning towards the 1200.


At low heating level - which usually is enough - they run 2-3 days, depending on length of day. On full level - which I need for deep ice cold days when feet are constantly in deep pow - they last a half day; thus I adjust them up n down on such days, which is easy with the blue tooth.
Haven't recognized a decrease yet.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> At low heating level - which usually is enough - they run 2-3 days, depending on length of day. On full level - which I need for deep ice cold days when feet are constantly in deep pow - they last a half day; thus I adjust them up n down on such days, which is easy with the blue tooth.
> Haven't recognized a decrease yet.


Ahh, did not think about the different heat settings at all. Unfortunately can't find any deals right now, might have to wait for end of season again!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ahh, did not think about the different heat settings at all. Unfortunately can't find any deals right now, might have to wait for end of season again!


These things seldom seem to go on sale it seems. And even if you save $50 is it really worth it considering you dealt with an extra season of cold feet to get it.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ahh, did not think about the different heat settings at all. Unfortunately can't find any deals right now, might have to wait for end of season again!


Deals: https://suburbanskiandbike.com/Lenz...t9e8ZzOuevYZ_KjuGOIRhj54ECzt19fcaAmeYEALw_wcB ($150, they also have the slim fit ones)

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...WfRH2Wb1LweneavkHjHVi5LPZHvVLZxsaAvC3EALw_wcB ($80 shipped if you don't want to spend the $150 for the 5.0's)

Found using google shopping.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

CelliniKS said:


> Deals: https://suburbanskiandbike.com/Lenz...t9e8ZzOuevYZ_KjuGOIRhj54ECzt19fcaAmeYEALw_wcB ($150, they also have the slim fit ones)
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...WfRH2Wb1LweneavkHjHVi5LPZHvVLZxsaAvC3EALw_wcB ($80 shipped if you don't want to spend the $150 for the 5.0's)
> 
> Found using google shopping.


Those are just the socks. Anywhere you go you'll be in it for 250-300 depending on battery pack


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Those are just the socks. Anywhere you go you'll be in it for 250-300 depending on battery pack


Good catch. I bought these (the slim version) and just assumed they would all be the same. 

https://suburbanskiandbike.com/Lenz..._olXRbHw7T2D1hO9vYvF0zobN-r_Rdq8aAt_rEALw_wcB

There it states "Includes
2 Socks 
2 Batteries"

Edit: Wait actually both items state sock only at the beginning, but then 2 socks 2 batteries in the middle of the description. Hmmm. I'll confirm when my pair arrives.

Edit x2: I just called them and confirmed the $149 is for the sock only. Regular $350 price for the 5.0's and the socks. I canceled the order. Thanks for the save.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> Good catch. I bought these (the slim version) and just assumed they would all be the same.
> 
> https://suburbanskiandbike.com/Lenz..._olXRbHw7T2D1hO9vYvF0zobN-r_Rdq8aAt_rEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


Yea, I saw those, but I have a feeling it'll be the socks only. It's still a decent deal, but not as good as neni's. So now I feel obligated to only buy if the deal is as good as neni's hah.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, that stinks, now I feel obligated to buy them since I thought I was getting them and was all excited haha.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CelliniKS said:


> Deals: https://suburbanskiandbike.com/Lenz...t9e8ZzOuevYZ_KjuGOIRhj54ECzt19fcaAmeYEALw_wcB ($150, they also have the slim fit ones)
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...WfRH2Wb1LweneavkHjHVi5LPZHvVLZxsaAvC3EALw_wcB ($80 shipped if you don't want to spend the $150 for the 5.0's)
> 
> Found using google shopping.


I'd strongly recommend to NOT buy the old version. It may be some buck cheaper but they're a huge amount less effecrive. Don't warm the toes. One ends up with hot foot soles and toes are still frozen. They were a wrong concept.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

If anyone sees the 5.0s on sale for under $300 let us know. Or if anyone knows of a cheaper alternative that is thin and effective. I'd love to have those, but we're almost talking new board territory at that point. I just can't justify it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> If anyone sees the 5.0s on sale for under $300 let us know. Or if anyone knows of a cheaper alternative that is thin and effective. I'd love to have those, but we're almost talking new board territory at that point. I just can't justify it.


I think the cheapest combination I've found was $150 for the socks (you posted) and $130 for RCB1800s from Germany including shipping. You can save a teeny bit more on the RCB1200s.


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried the chinese heated socks from ebay? They have them ranging from $7.5 to $50. Aliexpress have some as well
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...+batt.TRS0&_nkw=heated+socks+battery&_sacat=0


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wallyburger said:


> Has anyone ever tried the chinese heated socks from ebay? They have them ranging from $7.5 to $50. Aliexpress have some as well
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...+batt.TRS0&_nkw=heated+socks+battery&_sacat=0


I'm all for cheaper Chinese products, but I'd suspect that these won't survive washes, will not provide a lot of heating, or will simply not work well. Also, the battery cases look huge and pretty bulky.

That said, some of them are cheap enough that it wouldn't really hurt to take a gamble.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You also need to compare apples to apples. The Lenz get a lot of coverage on here because Neni has them and if they work for her they work for anyone.

However the Lenz is the Mercedez of heated socks. You are paying for a high quality heated sock, but also the bluetooth capability of them. Take a look at wired chips wired audio prices compared to their bluetooth version. It's about a $70+ price difference. Probably not the best way to put it, but there is a price premium for what the Lenz offer.

Try searching for heated socks that you can't control with your phone and I think prices get quite a bit lower. I'm going to say you may find a workable set in the $100 range. They wont' last as long and won't be as convenient, but probably make due if you do without the premium options of the Lenz.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> You also need to compare apples to apples. The Lenz get a lot of coverage on here because Neni has them and if they work for her they work for anyone.
> 
> However the Lenz is the Mercedez of heated socks. You are paying for a high quality heated sock, but also the bluetooth capability of them. Take a look at wired chips wired audio prices compared to their bluetooth version. It's about a $70+ price difference. Probably not the best way to put it, but there is a price premium for what the Lenz offer.
> 
> Try searching for heated socks that you can't control with your phone and I think prices get quite a bit lower. I'm going to say you may find a workable set in the $100 range. They wont' last as long and won't be as convenient, but probably make due if you do without the premium options of the Lenz.


Yup. Lenz is pricy but quality which lasts.

I had cheaper heating soles (Thermo Soles) before. Half the price. Lasted one season till feet were cold again after a half day. If you don't use stuff daily? Only intend to use them few days on the mtn? Why not. They may last you several seasons. For me, the cheap version is more expensinve in the long run cos it would require frequent replacement. For the price of a replacement every year, I rather got a premium product which lasts me years of daily use. 

Also the bluetooth is not a must. For snowboarding, it's easy to feel and push the buttons to regulate heat level "in the blind" through snow pants; but I use them for horseriding as well where through the high leather boots n breeches, I couldn't fumble for the buttons. So bluetooth was an "I want this" for me.

It's all about personal preference - how often and for what one uses something


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I'm all for cheaper Chinese products, but I'd suspect that these won't survive washes, will not provide a lot of heating, or will simply not work well. Also, the battery cases look huge and pretty bulky.
> 
> That said, some of them are cheap enough that it wouldn't really hurt to take a gamble.


You've kindof summed up exactly what I was thinking.....
I'm thinking of spending 30€+ on a pair of socks so do i just try one of these cheapy heated ones as well for the same price.... I'm going to see if I can find any reviews for them and go from there


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As Neni says, lots to factor in. For her usage the $/timesout is so low that it makes sense. But a season for her is likely 2-6 seasons for a lot of people. So you have to do what makes sense.

If you amazon search for heated ski socks you see about a half dozen in the $100 range along with reviews which of course need to be taken as all reviews are.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm all about buying once so I think my eyes are set on the Lenz. I went out today with my thinner socks, and my feet actually turned out warmer than when I used thicker socks despite the weather being colder! So it sounds like my circulation was just cut off.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got a pair of Marmot Ultimate Ski Gloves in the yellow, 50% off...

Ultimate Ski Glove


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Any opinions on the Marmot Ultimate Ski Gloves?

I'm having 2nd thoughts because I think they're kind of stiff and doesn't help with my dexterity. I may return them and go back to the North Face Montana gloves.

Thanks!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

YMMV, but dexterity is pretty low on my priority list when it comes to gloves. Unless you're a ski patroller or trail crew, how much dexterity do you really need? Hell, I wear mitts anyway.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

My longtime favorite Pow Stealth gloves are looking second hand so went shopping for full leather gore tex gloves. Volcom’s Service Gore gloves check all the boxes and are priced right after discount. Let’s see if it passes muster. 

http://www.backcountry.com/Store/catalog/productLanding.jsp?productId=VLC02GB&CMP_ID=App_BC_2015_PDP


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Phedder said:


> YMMV, but dexterity is pretty low on my priority list when it comes to gloves. Unless you're a ski patroller or trail crew, how much dexterity do you really need? Hell, I wear mitts anyway.


So, I used to wear mittens too, never had a problems with them and I actually loved how roomy they felt on my hands and the overall warmth they provided. And yes, on the slopes, fingers are kind of useless. And then I go on and lose them storing from one season to the next.

So it's time for new gloves, and I'm venturing back fingers because I'll be taking part in an avalanche rescue course, and I'm nearly certain I'll learn how to do stuff and work the gear throughout the course(s). Hence, the idea for finger'd gloves. And also, these were 50% off, so why not?

But so far, I'm not digging the stiffness of the leather, and I've only been wearing them around the house.

Also, I tore my UCL (skier's thumb) on my left thumb before, so the stiffness of the leather is especially hitting my left hand. I may just return it.


----------

